# Cuts not rooting!



## slowmo77 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ok, i took cuts from two different plants and im gettin aggrivated. 

the first plants was a GDP. cuts were taken 3 weeks 4 days ago
the second was Kandi Shiva. cuts were taken 2 weeks 4 days ago

I done it the same way i always do and nothing. the stems at the bottom have turned a real light color but no roots. i don't think i've ever had cuts take this long to root. im thinking of pulling them all out and recutting them and starting over.. any thoughts?


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 16, 2011)

is it a strain you have cloned b4 ?
i have come across a strain or 2 that takes my nornally 90%-100% success rate and knocks it down to 25%,


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 16, 2011)

no i've never cloned either strain before.


----------



## babysnakess (Mar 16, 2011)

Try root shooters, had some strains take a little longer, but all rooted.


----------



## babysnakess (Mar 16, 2011)

Slowmo did your gdp turn purple? Got a little purple on the leaves at 8 weeks flowering.


----------



## benamucc (Mar 16, 2011)

slow, what's your cloning method?  i struggled with cloning at first, but my favorite are the coco plugs, hormone (olivia's), a humidity dome, and a seed starting heating mat.  100% of the time it works every time  

(except when I have room temps 85+; see "the shire")


----------



## babysnakess (Mar 16, 2011)

I wonder if some of your cloning issues could be due too cooler temps due to it being winter, read that one somewhere.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 16, 2011)

I just went through the same thing and out of nine, threw two away and after 4 Weeks, i put the last two in dirt. I have never had that happen before either. here they all are, all started the same day. 
Good luck slowmo.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Mar 16, 2011)

I've cloned the heck out of GDP with no prob so something is not right there.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 16, 2011)

babysnakess said:
			
		

> Slowmo did your gdp turn purple? Got a little purple on the leaves at 8 weeks flowering.


 
i haven't flowered any of them yet but i'll let you know when i do.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 16, 2011)

benamucc said:
			
		

> slow, what's your cloning method? i struggled with cloning at first, but my favorite are the coco plugs, hormone (olivia's), a humidity dome, and a seed starting heating mat. 100% of the time it works every time
> 
> (except when I have room temps 85+; see "the shire")


 


it's just a normal cloning method. take cuts from the lower part of the plant. cut at a node on a 45 degree angle, dip in rooting hormone then into a wet peat puck. placed in a tray with a dome and misted atleast once a day for the first week then i let them get a little drier as time goes by so they feel the need to grow roots to get moisture. temps are low 70's all the time. this is the same method i've used for a long time and i've never had any problems. 

i did talk to my friend where i got them. he said he had trouble using rockwool but when he switched to rapid rooters they rooted great. so if no roots by this weekend i'm gonna go get rapid rooters and recut everything and start over.. what a pain in the arse


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 16, 2011)

thanks rosebud, glad you got yours rooted. im sure i'll get it worked out its just aggrivating sometimes.

Budders Keeper, im gonna keep trying. what do you clone in?


----------



## babysnakess (Mar 16, 2011)

Has any one else out there tried root shooters yet. I cut at a 45 degree angle under water, they are already moist, nothing to add can mist every once in a while, didn't turn yellow, surprised me how fast they rooted without yellowing.50 cubes for $20, can be cut into any number you want.


----------



## babysnakess (Mar 16, 2011)

I tried rapid rooters  again , did good when it was warmer, lost 75% this time and what rooted took 4 weeks. Someone told me I need to keep root zone 10 degrees warmer, bought a heat mat, what rooted took 2 weeks, but loss 75%. Loss my permafrost, purple arrow,, and a really good strain I don't know the name of. Bought more clones and asked the guy how do you clone, and he told me root shooters.


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 16, 2011)

Are you using a heating mat Slomo?  The root zone needs to be up in the 80s.


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 16, 2011)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i did talk to my friend where i got them. he said he had trouble using rockwool but when he switched to rapid rooters they rooted great. so if no roots by this weekend i'm gonna go get rapid rooters and recut everything and start over.. what a pain in the arse


 
I can relate. I used peat starters the last time I did it before my areoponic rooter and the peat starters worked perfect. This is the first time I've used rockwool to root and mine are just like yours slowmo. Just checked them and the one I pulled from the cube doesn't have a single root started after 19 days. Most of them look like hell. I'm going to pick up some peat starters tomorrow and take ANOTHER 12 cuts.

I agree totally....what a pain in the butt!


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 16, 2011)

Ive also moved on from rockwool Stoney.  I use rapid rooters or jiffy pellets now.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Mar 16, 2011)

> Budders Keeper, im gonna keep trying. what do you clone in?


gdp was done in RW and oasis cubes.


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 16, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Ive also moved on from rockwool Stoney. I use rapid rooters or jiffy pellets now.


 
When I was using the peat pellets, they worked perfectly. Took about 15 days for roots to stick out. I tried the rockwool because it was something new....

The aeroponic rooter worked awesomely. The best I've ever seen. It wore out though and I haven't put a new one together yet. I have the high pressure fogging pump and the spray heads, but have yet to build the entire unit. I'll have it up and running by the next crop and I won't have to deal with the cubes or pellets.

You want perfect rooting and I mean 12 inch long roots in 20 days, go with an aeroponic mister or fogger. The pump is expensive at $150, but worth it. 

I gotta do the damn peat pellets for this crop. My schedule of starting to look like it might have a problem this time.

Nuff O' me! Slowmo, after reading all of these posts, whatcha going to do?


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 17, 2011)

Have you tried re dipping the clones in rooting gel?  At this point it might be worth a try.


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 17, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Have you tried re dipping the clones in rooting gel? At this point it might be worth a try.


 
Just looked again and one of the worst looking of the clones has roots on the bottom now. I thought that one was dead.

I'm going to go ahead and just let these keep going for now. I'll also put 12 more into rooting in jiffy pellets just in case I don't have my eight needed clones. I have a grace period of about 20 days to play with.


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 17, 2011)

A friend of mine has one of those $300 misting cloning machines that I think you were using Stoney and he gets crazy roots after just a week or so.  His clones root in half the time as mine and they have twice the roots.  I dont really do enough cloning to really need one myself.


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 17, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> A friend of mine has one of those $300 misting cloning machines that I think you were using Stoney and he gets crazy roots after just a week or so. His clones root in half the time as mine and they have twice the roots. I don't really do enough cloning to really need one myself.


 
Yeah, it is nuts. To enable them to sell the unit, they took manufacturing shortcuts that lessened the quality of the product.

I'm making my new one from a much larger box and with way better spray heads and pump. When its complete, I won't have any more cloning problems.

Right now, on my schedule, I should have 8 clones to transfer into vegging on the 22nd of March. It's looking doubtful. I'll put 12 more cuts into peat pellets today and maybe by the 29th, (a week late), I'll have my 8 clones.

Tell your buddy to NEVER, NEVER clean it with anything but plain water and scrubbing. I used "Pinesol" and after rinsing the hell out of it, it still killed all my cuts.

That's how I got to using rockwool cubes for two failed attempts so far.

I've used the peat pellets before with great results. I thought the rockwool would give me the same results but alas, they didn't.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 17, 2011)

i've been using a heating mat but i've decided to pull all my cuts and recut them and just start over. im gonna take a few more fresh cuts for my outdoor grow this year. maybe i'll get something to root in the next two weeks. wish me luck


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 17, 2011)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i've been using a heating mat but i've decided to pull all my cuts and recut them and just start over. im gonna take a few more fresh cuts for my outdoor grow this year. maybe i'll get something to root in the next two weeks. wish me luck


 
I wish you luck man!

I just now got home with 72 peat pellets from Home DePOT.

I'm going to pH some water and give them a soak. Later tonight, I'll take 12 more cuts and add them into my dome. Then I'll have 45 days to grow more cuts. Plenty of time!


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 17, 2011)

i just finished redoing them all. so we'll see how it works out this time..


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 17, 2011)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i just finished redoing them all. so we'll see how it works out this time..


 
Here's some Green Mojo to help you along!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 17, 2011)

slow, the gdps that i put in the rooters rooted already. the kandi shivs and the other gdp are still in the peat and rooting.

id say its the temps and the medium. the peat has no "bennies" like the rapid rooters....

F peat! Im in love with my RR, no clonex used and my babies are rooting like mad. even cloning in flower- gotta love it!


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 18, 2011)

TOA you suck man! lol im gonna try to pick up some rapid rooters this weekend. want me to tell your buddies down there anything? i think im gonna take the loop i bought back. i found one i like better and i can see thru it.


----------



## woodydude (Mar 20, 2011)

I had a major problem with clones for a while. I was around 30% success rate.
I didnt change much, but I am something like 100% since I made the changes.
Soak rockwool in a mixture of 1ml clonex jell, 2.5ml Formulex  per 1000ml of ph'd water for 24 hours.
Make sure donor has been watered within the last hour.
Clean scissors to be used with rubbing alcohol.
Take cutting (fresh growth only, no old branches)
Recut 45deg cut under ph'd water with a drop of rooting jell in it.

Trim off tips of any fan leaves. I think this is the important bit, when I didnt do this, they all took forever to root. By clipping the tips, the cutting won't use any energy trying to heal the leaf, but it still absorbes energy for photosynthesis.

Dip cutting into Clonex
Use a pipette to make new hole in rockwool and put 2 drops of clonex into rockwool.
Place in Rockwool cube.
Firm rockwool around stem of cutting, making sure there is contact between rockwool and cutting.
Mist and place in propagator with holes closed.
Mist twice a day only for 1st 4 days, leaving holes close but "burping" twice a day to let in fresh air.
Let cubes dry a little, but not too dry, to encourage roots.
After 4 days, open vents 1/3 and start misting once a day.

Between 7-10 days I have had roots on every cutting since using this method. Not hundreds of cuttings, probably around 40 or so but I dont have to take millions of cuttings now!

I love the sound of those misters btw.

Green mojo and hope it works out for you.
Peace
W


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 4, 2011)

well i give up on clones!!! i've only had one cutting root out of 12. i've tried everything i know to do and still no luck. what sucks it's i've done this hundreds of times with no problems. im missing something i just don't know what it is. 

im using a different cloning powder than in the past, besides that everythings the same. im gonna toss all these out and try again with fresh cuts since these have been cut for over a months.. if i fail this time i'll be growing from seed for a while. just sick of messin with it


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 4, 2011)

Ditch the powder and get some clonex gel.  I had terrible results with powder too.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 4, 2011)

I know how you feel. Have you tried the DIY cloner in that section? A lot of people have had success. Sounds like your rooting compound may be to blame? Don't give up, clones are awesome.


----------



## Locked (Apr 4, 2011)

I use gel as well.....I had problems getting my cuts to throw roots as well....I believe it was the temps...my clone chamber is in the spare bedroom with my 3 tents and I use a window in the room to regulate temps...problem was when I cooled the flower tent enough the clone chamber wld be too cool.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 4, 2011)

I've had some phenos that just wouldn't root before. just like had some strains that wouldn't reveg. Genetics can be an issue in this hobby.


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 4, 2011)

i use gel to, dont know if that matters, you said you have had good success in the past clonning so i wouldnt be too quick to change my metheods if i were you, try getting gel??

the thing i noticed about pucks/pellets is if i keep the peat pucks too wet they dont go aswell.


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 4, 2011)

UPDATE: Well the first 12 I had in rockwool all rooted finally. Its been 38 days. Oh well, I have 12 more already in peat pellets and they should start showing roots any day now. I'll have a bunch of them now. 

I'll use the best 8 for this coming vegging that will be starting in a couple days.


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 4, 2011)

i'm gonna try to hit the hydro shop this weekend and get some gel and more rapid rooters. im puttin all my photoperiod plants outdoors this weekend they're being hardend off all this week so i'll get cuts before i put them out. i tossed all the old ones out today.. thanks for all the input.. i'll let you all know how it goes this next round


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 5, 2011)

Rapid rooters!!!!!!!!


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 5, 2011)

im gonna pick some up this weekend for sure. but even the ones i've got in rapid rooters aren't rooting. i've had 2 in rooters that rooted and one in a peat plug


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey slowmo, do you think they just weren't warm enough?


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 5, 2011)

they're on a heatin pad and the temp on the outside of the peat pellets stays around 74 or so. it varies during the day but never lower than 70 and never higher than 77. im not sure whats going on with them


----------



## Snickerdoodle (Apr 6, 2011)

I use Grodan 2 inch mini cubes and honey.  I follow the Grodan instructions, then fill the hole with fresh honey before inserting the untreated cutting.  This has never failed to produce roots within 8 days.  I know this method makes the cloning machine obsolete, but everone who uses it is getting 100% success!  Dollar Tree sells jumbo zip lock bags that are perfect for cloning.  I have had purple stems and yellowing leaves, but have found that cutting off the leaf tips and misting with seedling ratio nutrients helps this.  Never use crystalized honey, this can actually harm the clone.  Buy your honey at a busy store like Wal-Mart and try to get the freshest stock possible.  If you try this, let me know how it works for you.  Good Luck!


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Apr 7, 2011)

NorCalHal had a thread on cloning and using that method ive had 95% success.  

i use 5 yr old schultz rooting powder and add super thrive to the h2o and ive rooted in peat pellets, rapid rooters, worm castings, coco and grodan with the same success.  i havent used a humidity dome in 2 yrs either, just put them in indirect light or the shade.  

i prefer small grodan b/c they take up less space and they retain h2o so leaving for a few days is no prob.

i dont use sterile scissors just the same ones used to cut up my bud and defoliate.  im not saying throw caution to the wind just saying success can come w/o over doing things.

SNICKER,  ill try honey since i can get it fresh from the orange grove hive.


----------



## JBonez (Apr 7, 2011)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> it's just a normal cloning method. take cuts from the lower part of the plant. cut at a node on a 45 degree angle, dip in rooting hormone then into a wet peat puck. placed in a tray with a dome and misted atleast once a day for the first week then i let them get a little drier as time goes by so they feel the need to grow roots to get moisture. temps are low 70's all the time. this is the same method i've used for a long time and i've never had any problems.
> 
> i did talk to my friend where i got them. he said he had trouble using rockwool but when he switched to rapid rooters they rooted great. so if no roots by this weekend i'm gonna go get rapid rooters and recut everything and start over.. what a pain in the arse



Slow,

your temps are your likely culprit, just saying. 78 works wonders, and I taper off humidity as well, It helps so keep doing that, thats all i got, I get 100% every time, no matter the strain.  The lower end of 70 slows the plants towards a stasis like rate of growth, which takes too much time.

again, an opinion.


----------

